# Liquid Detergent



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd like to make this. I'd probably just half of a 5 gallon bucket. Question is, how do you get it into bottles? I'm sure some type of funnel is used. Not sure I could lift half a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I use a large measuring cup and dip it out into a funnel, to get it into the bottles. I put a big towel down under the bucket first to catch drips.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

You could also use a ladle.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

1 gallon = approximately 8 lbs....

lifting 20 lbs to try pouring into smaller bottles would be difficult for anyone...not just the lifting part but the pouring small quantities...
Use something to scoop it out and funnels into your smaller containers.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I would do one of two things: set the 5 gal bucket up and have the hubs put a spigot on it OR you can get a pump lid for the 5 gal bucket. I use them with my soapmaking supplies.


----------

